# Qmhe 2011



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)

This Weekend just gone saw our State Modeling Comp conducted so I thought I would share some Pics of the Show with you. Please enjoy.....Cheers Mark


----------



## surfsup (Apr 19, 2009)




----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

nice, thanks for posting


----------



## 650bill (May 23, 2011)

*What is possble*

Great dsplay of what modelng is all about and what can be achieved by modelers.


----------



## Parts Pit Mike (Jan 3, 2001)

Good to see... thanks!


----------



## Els (Mar 13, 2011)

Nice pictures, thanks for posting.
ELs


----------

